# My Tanks!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Okay well my bro got a new cam so i thought i would take some pics and show you some of my tanks so here they are :

Here's my Community tank it has guppies,tetras,gouramis and some loaches:










Here's my another angle: ( i knw i need a bg on it)










Here's my breeding pair of angels in another tank:










The coolest fish ever to be born(bungie):










The terrible 2;










Charlie(betta):










Male Dwarf Gourami:










Okay thats it for now but i have more thanks for looking, and i would love to knw what you think...

- Jonno


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice fish!

Your angels are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

very nice tanks! beautiful fish!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice tank I like the driftwood. looks like a 20 gallon long.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice tanks! hope you dont mind but i resized your pics


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice tank. I have two dwarf gouramis just like that.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Pretty angels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice... Red Gourami. Lol. I love Dwarf Gouramis. I had 3, one recently died. Your tanks look beautiful along with just the pictures in general lol. I LOATHE YOU! YOU AND YOUR ALBINO RAINBOW SHARK! :: Whimpers :: I want one SOOOO bad. I loved my lots.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

ooh...the clowns are cool and so is the albino rainbow


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments and the driftwood is a 32 gal (120litres) and the other sand one is 40 gals !and knw fishfreak i dnt mind u resized them they where annoying me as well

- Jonno


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

i cant see it? there all these red X's


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

same here


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

this is kind of an old topic...the pics were probably moved from the original URL


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yea image ready only keeps them up for about a week or two , i will be getting some soon of my bristlenoses


----------

